# EkoRain - Excellence from Audiofier



## acousticshade (Jun 28, 2022)

EkoRain was on sale for $35, but their website is down so can't tell if you can still get this deal. Awesome plug-in regardless.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 28, 2022)

Great video @acousticshade ! EkoRain is still available at Loot Audio for $35.40:
https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/audiofier/ekorainI'm tempted by EkoRain, but still on the fence. I already have Tetrality which I really like. I love the sound of the instruments in EkoRain and I think it would be really fun to play around with, but I'm not sure how practically useful it would be for me at this time. I think you did a great job showcasing it and I appreciate you showing it in combination with bioscape and other libraries. That is really helpful! Cheers!


----------



## acousticshade (Jun 29, 2022)

Owen Smith said:


> Great video @acousticshade ! EkoRain is still available at Loot Audio for $35.40:
> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/audiofier/ekorainI'm tempted by EkoRain, but still on the fence. I already have Tetrality which I really like. I love the sound of the instruments in EkoRain and I think it would be really fun to play around with, but I'm not sure how practically useful it would be for me at this time. I think you did a great job showcasing it and I appreciate you showing it in combination with bioscape and other libraries. That is really helpful! Cheers!


Thanks Owen. I've heard of Tetrality, but haven't really checked it out. If you like EkoRain, you should check out Piano Colors by Native Instruments. That one is a bit pricier, but it also sounds really awesome.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2022)

Correct !!! _ yet $199. out of question ! vs EkoRain.


----------



## pranic (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm a recent newcomer to the Veevum series of libraries from Audiofier, and have found them quite inspiring. I own Piano Colours (intentionally spelt "incorrectly"  ) and Hammers+Waves, but it sounds like Ekorain is quite a bit different in timbre than the particles engine or swarm/fractals. Only 5 hours left to pick it up on discount, too. 🤔


----------



## berto (Jul 1, 2022)

pranic said:


> I'm a recent newcomer to the Veevum series of libraries from Audiofier, and have found them quite inspiring. I own Piano Colours (intentionally spelt "incorrectly"  ) and Hammers+Waves, but it sounds like Ekorain is quite a bit different in timbre than the particles engine or swarm/fractals. Only 5 hours left to pick it up on discount, too. 🤔


I'm pretty sure Audiofier people said it would be on sale till the 10th July on their site, but their site has been MIA for a while, don't know what's happening there... there is a re-direction to:

https://www.audiofier.shop


----------



## acousticshade (Jul 1, 2022)

berto said:


> I'm pretty sure Audiofier people said it would be on sale till the 10th July on their site, but their site has been MIA for a while, don't know what's happening there... there is a re-direction to:
> 
> https://www.audiofier.shop


Weird that they have been down now for several days. Hope they weren't hacked!


----------



## acousticshade (Jul 1, 2022)

pranic said:


> I'm a recent newcomer to the Veevum series of libraries from Audiofier, and have found them quite inspiring. I own Piano Colours (intentionally spelt "incorrectly"  ) and Hammers+Waves, but it sounds like Ekorain is quite a bit different in timbre than the particles engine or swarm/fractals. Only 5 hours left to pick it up on discount, too. 🤔


I have seriously considered buying one or two of the Veevum libraries, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. EkoRain is different enough from Piano Colors that I'm glad I have both. The convolution reverbs on Eko are really amazing, and for $35, it's a heck of a deal.


----------

